# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Sreca nam se osmjehnula

## sonya

Nisam se puno javljala, ali sam redovno pratila sve postove i samo zelim reci svima koji razmisljaju o posvojenju neka ne odustaju!

Danas su me nazvali da smo izabrani za posvojitelje jednogodišnje curice :D  Ne znam što bih od sreće i htjela sam podijeliti radost koju osjećam   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Nismo je još ni vidjeli, javit će nam kada možemo otići, ali za sve one koji gube nadu - ne odustajte!

----------


## Zorica

:D (i jos puno puno srecnih smajlica ) ,dragi mama i tata neka vam je sa srecom ,uzivajte u sreci koja vam je stigla a maloj princezi lep i srecan zivot u novoj porodici.
 Javi nam obavezno kako je proslo upoznavanje  :Smile: )))

----------


## Njojza

Jao superrrrrrrrrr.
Cestitam, mogu misliti kako ste sretni.
Zelim vam puno puno uzivanja i lijepih trenutaka.   :Heart:  
i naravno...puno snage za prevladati one manje lijepe :namig

----------


## Brunda

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

prekrasno, čestitke sretnoj obitelji!   :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

Prekrasno  :D *1000000

Čestitam!!!!!!!!

Kao što je Zorica rekla, obavezno javi kad upoznaš malu srećicu, a koliko dugo ste čekali OVAJ poziv ?

----------


## sonya

Hvala vam puno na čestitkama, ne mogu još uvijek vjerovati, a čekali smo u stvari iznenađujuće kratko. Prošle godine u rujnu smo predali molbu za obradu za posvojenje i sve dovršili do veljače ove godine. Onda smo pokušali s IVFom pa smo molbe u Centre za socijalnu skrb slali tek u kolovozu. I eto, pozvali nas prošli tjedan na razgovor, rekli kako će se javiti i danas nazovu :D

----------


## Snjeska

sonya prekrasna vijest  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D  (moram bar tri!)
Čestitam i želim sve, sve, sve........ma, sve! Evo, vrti mi se film ... sva sam se naježila i moram po maramice. 
Javi se kad vidiš malo   :Heart:  !

----------

Prekrasno i predivno i prelijepo i sve pre- i naj-!!!!
Najiskrenije cestitke! :D

----------


## Poslid

Prekrasno. Sva sam se naježila. A možda vam se sad desi i bebica  :Wink:  , zna se to desiti i kad izgleda da nema nikakvog izgleda.

----------


## Viola

Super!!!
 Čestitam i puno sreće novoj obitelji!!! :D

----------


## sanja74

Čitam već par puta danas, i svaki put se rastopim...  :D

----------


## egemama

prekrasna vijest i ostaje samo da pozelim puno srece vasoj prosirenoj obitelji!!!


volite se, pazite i mazite.... i uzivaaajteeeee!!!!  :D

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasna vijest!!!! Nemoj sada opet zbrisati sa foruma!! Moramo znati kako je sve prošlo! 

Curica mala...  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

Ajme koliko sreće na ovom topicu. Predivno, predivno! Samo što ne plačem. Mama i tata čestitam od srca :D Jedva čekam da čujemo izvještaj o sretnoj princezici.

----------


## emanuel

Cestitam vam od srca   :Love:  

Eto nama koji cekamo nade a vama ispunjenje sna.
Presretna sam zbog vas, daj Boze vise ovakvih topica.

----------


## Audrey

Prekrasno, puno ljubavi i sreće vam želim!   :Heart:

----------


## Ivanchica

Čestitke mami i tati, a maloj princezi želim svu sreću svijeta   :Heart:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

:D Prelijepe vijesti!!!!!!

----------


## anna

:D 
PREKRASNO!!!!!!
ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Javi se što prije s novim detaljima. Željno ih iščekujem!!

----------


## Zrina

Najljepše čestitke novim roditeljima!!!
Vaša priča nam je svim inspiracija...

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## sonya

Bili smo je danas vidjeti! Preslatku, radoznalu, ali opreznu, malo prehlađenu...srce mi se stislo, samo sam je htjela zagrliti, ali poštivali smo red i pravila i teta ju je držala malo na krilu, a onda je pružila ručice prema meni i još mi se nasmiješila, onako slatko, bezubo, i ja sam bila osvojena.   :Love:  I igrali smo se i smijala se i nosila sam je, mm ju je zadirkivao i nasmijavao, a onda je došlo vrijeme za njenu klopu i odmor... 
Sad jedva čekam sutra da je vidimo opet i da riješimo sve te papire što prije i da je dovedemo doma gdje mm ubrzano mjeri, pomiče krevete i slaže raspored i vadi boju jer se spremamo pofarbati stan već neko vrijeme, a sad....zateklo nas nespremne  :Smile:  
Cure držim vam fige svima da i vas ovako iznenade  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

Jooj, joooj, predivno, predivno   :D 

Viiiiiiiiiii~~~~~~~~~brrrrrrr da što prije riješite sve te papire i  da malo sunce dovedete kući.    :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Saint:  
O, vidjet ćeš kako će vam se uskoro radovati i pljeskati ručicama kad vas kroz staklo vidi da dolazite!

----------


## ms. ivy

:raznježeni smajli sa suzom u oku:

----------


## ASTRA

Ma predivno, baš mi je drago zbog vas!  :D Uživajte u svojoj srećici.

----------


## nevena

placem od srece.

Ovo je predivno za citati.

Puno zdravlja, veselja , radosti vam zelim u zivotu!

----------


## passek

Sretno!!  :D

----------


## anna

Oči su mi pune suza!
Redovito se javljaj s novim informacijama.
Pusa za melenu!!

----------


## pinocchio

Sonya, totalno si me dirnula. Samo što ne plačem. Jako sam sretna zbog vas ali i zbog malog zlata kojemu treba sva ljubav ovoga svijeta, a vi ćete joj baš to dati.

----------


## nela

Predivno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## blondie

uspjela si me rasplakati, hvala bogu nema nikog u uredu.
ovo je stvarno lijepo   :Smile:

----------


## Snjeska

:Heart:  
Draga, koliko ljubavi u tvom postu  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

[quote="sonya"]Bili smo je danas vidjeti! Preslatku, radoznalu, ali opreznu, malo prehlađenu...srce mi se stislo, samo sam je htjela zagrliti, ali poštivali smo red i pravila i teta ju je držala malo na krilu, a onda je pružila ručice prema meni i još mi se nasmiješila, onako slatko, bezubo, i ja sam bila osvojena.   :Love:  I igrali smo se i smijala se i nosila sam je, quote]
 I meni se srce stislo dok citam , svu srecu ovog sveta vam zelim i da svoju srecu sto pre dovedete kuci  :Saint:  
 Obavezno nam se javljaj jedva cekam nove izvestaje!

----------


## snorki

Aj, bas si me rasplakala.   :Heart:  
Tako mi je drago sto ste uspjeli i sto je jedna djevojcica dobila roditelje  :Saint:

----------


## Nitica

I meni su oči pune suza. Jedva čekam da odvedete Vašu malu curicu kući i da joj pokažete koliko puno ljubavi imate za nju.

----------


## MIJA 32

Predivno,nemam riječi...želim vam da što prije budete svi zajedno  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Ajme i ja cmizdrim....molim vas da nam pišete o maloj srećici!!!   :Heart:

----------


## sonya

Evo već 5 dana ne spavamo i ne jedemo iako malena još nije u našem domu! Toliko strke i uzbuđenja da živimo na adrenalinu  :Wink:  
Jučer sam u jedno nevjerojatno jutro uspjela prikupiti SVE potrebne papire i obaviti s mm predaju službenog zahtjeva za baš NJU!
Eto, sad samo čekamo rješenje i malena je već sljedeći tjedan kod nas :D 
Ne mogu vam ni opisati koliko sam uzbuđena i sretna i svaki dan kad ju vidim sve je teže i teže rastati se iako znam da se ubrzo nećemo razdvajati  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Onog časa kad obavije ručice oko mene dala bih joj sve na svijetu. Sad nas već prepoznaje i smije se i igramo se.... 
Jučer ju je mm prvi put uzeo u naručje i pretvorio se u lokvicu vode od milja  :Laughing:  
Sad smo u ubrzanom uređivanju stana i podizanju svega u kući na visinu, a cijela se šira obitelj veseli Božiću  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Može li mi netko preporučiti neku dobru knjigu o odgoju djece?

puno hvala   :Love:

----------


## otocanka

Prekrasno, doista ćete imati divan Božić  :D

----------


## čokolada

Za odgoj će druge, iskusnije mame. Za sva tekuća pitanja (prehrana, oprema, zubići, jede-ne jede, spava-ne spava i sl.) najbolji ti je ovaj forum. Za posvojenje općenito toplo preporučam na Amazonu "Raising adopted children" Louis Melina. Pazi, američka je pa ima i nekih njihovih "običaja", ali je jako korisna. 
Nama je također jako koristan tečaj za posvojitelje koji je upravo u tijeku, ali vjerujem da će se oformiti i buduće grupe (vidi topic: škola za posvojitelje, pa kontaktiraj gđu Vlastu Grgec).
Ako ti bilo što treba ili imaš nedoumica, pitaj ili pošalji PM.
Uh, kako sam uzbuđena, najradije bih napisala priručnik sa svim detaljima koji su se nama događali, na što treba pripaziti, što tek nakon nekog vremena shvatiš a nitko te nije upozorio...predaju ti to djetešce bez uputa za upotrebu, onako kao paketić   :Laughing: . Znam da i novorođena beba stigne bez uputstava, ali ipak ovo je malo drugačije! 

 :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:D (  i jos hiljadu raznezenih smajlica )

----------


## sissi

Draga Sonya,

koja divna priča...koja potvrđuje da se trud ipak isplati

Želim vam od sveg srca sretan Božić, ali mislim da će s malom curicom svaki dan imati "okus" blagdana...

Uživajte u  :Saint:

----------


## Storma

:rasplakani smajl:

----------


## draga

Jako mi je drago zbog vas.

Stvarno vam se osmjehnulo..sreća ili već netko drugi...

Uživajte u danima koji dolaze...

 :Heart:

----------


## mrvica

Ne sjećam se kad sam zadnji puta plakala od sreće kao sad, ovo me baš dirnulo. 
Krasne vijesti! Čestitam!

----------


## aka

Evo se jevljam prvi put (mada često zalutam na ove stranice) zbog slijedećih razloga:

1) da čestitam novopečenim roditeljima. Djelatnici nadležnog Centra napravili su odličan izbor. :D 

2) da preporučim knjigu Penelope Leach "Vaše dijete" u izdanju Algoritma. Nama ju je preporučila psihologinja našeg Centra kao klasik u području odgoja djece

3) da poželim što više ovakvih vijesti kojima se hrani optimizam nas koji čekamo

I na kraju, drago mi je čuti da vas ima još koje plačete na ovakve postove (već sam se počela brinuti da postajem preosjetljiva na ovu temu).

----------


## odra

Joj, Sonya, tako sam se raznježila čitajući. Presretna sam zbog vas i zbog malog anđelka koji je pronašao svoju obitelj!!!! Držim fige i za sve ostale na ovom pdf, da se ubrza sva ta administracija i da bude što više ovako sretnih ljudi!!!  :Heart:  

Aka me preduhitrila, i ja sam htjela preporučiti Penelope Leach, super je knjiga i definitvino klasik u tom području. Super je i knjiga Vaše kompetentno dijete.

----------


## Deja2

:Heart:

----------


## sonya

Hvala Vam puno, onu o posvojenju od Meline već čitam, a ovu od Penelope sam kupila jučer na Interliberu, na sniženju   :Laughing:  

Sad sam u brzoj obuci za sve kaj mi treba, popisu stvari koje još moram nabaviti... a danas kad smo je bili vidjeti išli smo u parkić pa je htjela hodati i bome s pauzama prohodala uz držanje cijeli parkić :D 
Onda se tak umorila da mi je skoro zaspala na rukama pa je vratih u naručje tetama koje se zbilja trude i svaka im čast jer s njih osmero koliko svaka ima na brizi imaju pune ruke posla. 
Veselim se svim trenucima koji slijede, i hranjenju i uspavljivanju i kupanju, šetnjama i igrama i jedva čekam da zaista postanem mama   :Smile:

----------


## emanuel

Sonya, svratim svako malo da vidim sta ima novoga kod vas. Radujem se sto cete dovesti malo zlato uskoro kuci i osmjeh mi je od uha, jer i mi smo predali molbu za posvojenje i jedva cekam dan kada cu dobiti tako sretnu vijest kao sto ste vi dobili.

Obavezno se javljaj i ljubi malo zlato kada budete sljedeci puta s njom malo i od nas.  :Love:  

Htjela sam te pitati par stvari a to je:

Da li ste cesto zvali centre?
Da li ste predali molbe u sve centre u RH?
Koliko godina imate tvoj suprug i ti i jos bi te milion stvari pitala ali ostavljam nesto i za sljedeci puta.  :Wink:

----------


## hildegard

Jooj koliko će vam život biti ljepši  :D 
Sretno, ove noći ću i ja lijepo spavati. Baš sam pročitala prekrasnu vijest prije spavanja

----------

Sonya šaljem vam puno poljubaca i želim svu sreću .............. Veselim se skupa s vama...... PREEEDIVNO!!!!

----------


## sonya

Draga Emanuel,
najveće iznenađenje u svemu tome je upravo što nismo zvali centre, nismo se ničemu nadali jer smo molbu poslali po cijeloj Hrvatskoj, ali tek krajem kolovoza ove godine i računali kako imamo još dosta vremena za pripremu. Mm je 37, meni 34, a od slanja molbe pristigla nam je hrpa odbijenica tipa nemamo trenutno nikakvo dijete koje bi bilo pogodno za posvojenje i sl., ali i 5 poziva iz različitih centara za djecu raznih dobi (mi nismo naveli nikakvo ograničenje u molbi jer bismo rado udomili bilo kakvo dijete).

Zato se zaista osjećamo kao da smo osvojili životni zgoditak :D  :D  :D

----------


## emanuel

Hvala na odgovoru.
MM ima 31 a ja 32 godine i naveli smo da bi usvojili dijete do 2-2,5 godine starosti bez obzira na spol.
Zahtjev smo predali u 8 mjesecu i za sada smo poslali molbe samo u centre u Slavoniji jer smo tako dobili upute od nase socijalne radnice.

Zanimalo me je kada poceti sa zvanjem jer nismo dobili jos ni odgovore iz svih centara a dio koji smo dobili bio je taj da ne mogu udovoljiti nasoj zelji jer nemaju djece za posvajanje.

Iskreno se radujem vasem zivotnom dobitku i zelim vam svu srecu, da sto prije dovedete svoga anđela kuci.

Velika pusa sretnoj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

> mi nismo naveli nikakvo ograničenje u molbi jer bismo rado udomili bilo kakvo dijete.


Mislim da je za socijalne radnike ovo bio jedan od najznačajnijih podataka u vašoj molbi!   :Smile:  

Emanuel, ja bih na tvom mjestu odmah počela nazivati; iako ima različitih slučajeva, evo, nedavno sam upoznala dva para koji su, kao i Sonya,  usvojili jedogodišnjake bez da su ikad ikoga nazvali!
S druge strane za nas je jedan telefonski poziv u jedan Centar, baš tog jednog dana, bio presudan.

----------


## čokolada

> kada poceti sa zvanjem jer nismo dobili jos ni odgovore iz svih centara a dio koji smo dobili bio je taj da ne mogu udovoljiti nasoj zelji jer nemaju djece za posvajanje.


Emanuel, ti odgovori su formalnost, od savjesnijih Centara stignu odmah, neki pošalju nakon godinu dana, a od oko 40% nećeš dobiti nikad ništa!
Nama i dan-danas (jutros iz Đurđevca   :Razz:  ) stižu obavijesti da su "zaprimili našu molbu i budu nam javili ako će imati pogodno dijete" , iako smo se do 15.6. odjavili iz svih devedesetak Centara.

----------


## apricot

sonya, prekrasno.
Pokušaj za Portal napisati nešto tipa: Najljepša Božićna priča
kroz to možeš provući cijeli postupak - vjerujem da ima mnogo ljudi koji bi voljeli pročitati informacije, pogotovo ako su upotpunjene sa puno smijeha i suza radosnica.

----------


## anna

*Potpisujem apricot!*

Najradije bi te posjela ispred sebe i postavilla ti more pitanja. Iako sada najmanje vremena imaš za sjedenje pred računalom, ali ja ću ipak stalno virkati što se događa s vama.

 :Kiss:

----------


## medusa

stvarno prekrasno  :D 
čestotam

----------


## momze

prekrasno, bas se radujem! cestitam od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Sonya, čestitam vam od srca. Ovo je nešto predivno.

----------


## camel

ovo je preeedivnooo...
 :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Čestitam mami i tati :D

----------


## Sonja29

Sretna sam zbog vas a još više zbog male mrvice jer će dobiti prekrasne roditelje.  :Love:

----------


## Val

Prekrasna priča-čestitam novim roditeljima i želim da su najljepše godine života pred  vama.
 :D

----------


## casper

Ajmeee:
Ima li veće sreće od ove?
Čestitam i mami i tati i veseloj sretnoj djevojčici!

----------


## Jeluška

To je jedna zbilja prekrasna vijest u moru loših događanja na ovom svijetu!!!  Isčekivnje je najgore, al sve prođe i više se ni ne sjećaš tog razdoblja!!

----------


## sonya

Evo mene opet, jučer smo se u ponoć stropoštali u krevet (kupovina krevetića, kozmetike, pelena), ali smo zato sa svojom mrvicom bili sat i pol   :Smile:  
Teta mi je dala da ju presvučem i poslije sam ju i hranila, bila je tako vesela i zaigrana - šetali smo po parkiću po mraku, čvrsto se držala za tatu i hrabro radila koračiće  :D  :D  :D 
Vidim da ćemo u parku provoditi veći dio dana i nadam se da će nam vrijeme poslužiti   :Laughing:  
Krevetić je sastavljen, stvari sve nabavljene i samo fali bebica, a dolazi sutra. Zato vas sve pozdravljam i zahvaljujem puno puno svakoj od vas na podršci i lijepim željama, ako uspijem   :Wink:   javim se za vikend u nekom trenu njenog spavanja.

Velike puse svima i hvala  :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

suze radosnice samo što ne frcaju. jako sam sretna zbog vas i zbog male srećice. mislimo na vas i želimo vam puno nezaboravnih trenutaka.  :Love:

----------


## MajaMajica

ja se stvarno ponekad upitam jesam li pravi nevjerni Toma, ali..šta ću..tek kad sam danas pročitala da ona ipak stiže i to sutra, povjerovala sam i rasplakala se..i evo pišem i plačem, ali od sreće..
Hvala vam što ste tako dobri ljudi...  :Heart:  
Ovakve priče mi vraćaju vjeru u ljude.

----------


## apricot

najljepši sutrašnji dan vam želim!
pamtite svaki trenutak!

----------


## wewa

Prekrasno, nek vam svaki naredni dan utroje bude ljepsi od prethodnog  :Heart:

----------


## Janoccka

Prekrasno  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasno!! I kao što je neka curka prije mene napisala, želim vam najljepši dan novog života vaše male, uvećane familije!!   :Love:

----------


## davorka

Sretno i uživajte u maloj djevojčici! Javi nam se, svakako.

----------


## čokolada

:D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## anna

:D 

Vaša priča me daje toliko puno nade u sve ovo što mi se trenutno događa.

Želim vam svu sreću s vašim božjim darom.

----------


## Ivanchica

Uživajte u svakoj sekundi sa svojom djevojčicom. Puno sreće sutra   :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Predivno, citam i cmizdrim a sto drugo.
Dobro dosla princezice u svoj novi dom  :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Prekrasno!  :D 
Uživajte sutra i u svim narednim danima zajedno sa Vašom princezom.
Evo sva sam se naježila.

----------


## Zorica

Prekrasno , tako sam srecna sto ce te napokon biti skupa    :Love:

----------


## sandraf

prekrasna, prekrasna prica. ja je prvi put vidim, u dahu sam je procitala, suzim sad. cestitam, sonya :D

----------


## sanja74

" .. i živjeli su dugo i sretno.. "

 :Love:

----------


## JaMajka

Prekrasno, prekrasno, prekrasno  :Heart:  .
Želim vam sretnu budućnost i prekrasno djetinjstvo maloj princezi  :Love:  .

----------


## snorki

Sve objave trdunoce, rodjenje djeteta, rodjendani... sve me tako obraduje, ali ovakve vijesti mi tjeraju na oci suze radosnice .  :Saint:

----------


## otocanka

Joooj, sad si me rasplakala    :Love:  .

Prekrasno, uživajte sa svojom mrvicom  :D

----------


## Snjeska

:Heart:

----------


## tanja14

prica je prekrasna  :Heart:  .
cestitam novoj mami i tati, a cestitam i maloj princezi na novim i tako dobrim roditeljima koji su vidi se puni ljubavi...
mislim da je ovo prekrasan bozicni dar  :Saint:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sissi

Ajme, Sonya, prekrasno! I ja sam, kao i ostali, prosuzila...

Uživajte sutra, a onda i cijeli život s malom curicom  :Saint:

----------


## Amalthea

:D  Hura za novu obitelj! 




> čvrsto se držala za tatu i hrabro radila koračiće


Od ovog sam se zacmoljila...

----------


## apricot

Sonya, nadam se da ste uspjeli barem malo odspavati nocas - danas je TAJ dan.
Sretno!

----------


## Pliska

Mogu misliti kako Vam je tek danas...
Sretno!  :Love:

----------

Prekrasno!
Uzivajte danas!
 :Love:

----------


## Nitica

Prekrasno!!! Danas je Vaš dan!!!   :Love:  
Jedva čekam da nam se ponovno javiš...

----------


## čokolada

Ptičice mala, dobrodošla u novi život!   :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

Danas vam od srca želim puno suza radosnica, a princezici najljepši doček   :Heart:  .

----------


## MIJA 32

Nadam ste da ste sada već svi zajedno :D 
Uživajte i mazite mrvicu :D   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sonya

Evo me curke, ne znam otkud da počnem  :Smile:  
Malena spava snom pravednika, a danas joj je dan bio zbilja ispunjen :D 
Čim smo oko jedan došli po nju bila je sva veselkica - nogice rade, smajl od uha do uha, kao da kuži kaj se zbiva   :Laughing:  . Strpljivo je otrpila i presvlačenje i čekanje papira i pozdravljanje, a onda - auto!
Wow, oke ko tanjurići, skroz mirna, sjedi mi u krilu i nije baš presretna, ali trpi, ja joj pričam...do doma smo gledali kroz prozor i samo kaj nije mahala svakom prolazniku  :Laughing:  
A kad je došla doma, prokrstarila cijeli stan držeći se za naše ruke i onda je počela igra. Dok je sve prostorije obišla (ma imamo samo dvije i kupaonu i kuhinju, ali obzirom da zadnje dvoje nije nikad vidla...), dok je svaku igračku oblizala, pokušala sažvakati i izmuštrala nas da ih podignemo bar deset puta svaku, već je bilo vrijeme za popodnevno spavanje. Je, moš mislit...oke se cakle, sad baš najbolje uživa, pa smo jeli, pa čitali priču, pa puzali, pa hodali uz namještaj, a sva vesela, razigrana, skužila je već sve fore :D 

E onda se umirila, pa se malo nunala prvo kod mame, pa kod tate (smajli koji se topi od milja), pa smo napokon uspjeli presvlačenje bez da se diže u sjed  :Laughing:  i onda skužimo da je prerano da je stavljamo u krevet, a umorna je. E odlučili smo da je obučemo i u dućan. Dijete se opet razbudilo, smije se svakom kupcu, plješće ručicama (baš voli ljude  :Smile:  ),
a kad smo došli doma, papanje, još malo igre i kupanje - velika kada, voda, kad je skužila kak je to dobro, nije se dala van  :Laughing:  

Ma prekrasna je, predivna, nakon kupke smo ju lijepo izmasirali - još nekaj kaj do sada nije isprobala   :Laughing:  i zaspala je ko janje u roku od par minuta!

Sad idemo pospremiti posljedice uragana koji je prošao kroz stan i mislim da ćemo vrlo brzo i mi u krpe. Velike puse i puno vam hvala na postovima, spremit ćemo ih sve za malenu  :D 

I sori kaj sam malo odužila   :Wink:

----------


## Mamita

stvarno krasno. uživaj u svojoj sreći!   :Heart:

----------

Predivno! Ma prekrasno! Ma... nemam rijeci! :D 
Poljubi malenu i uzivajte u svakom sljedecem trenutku!  :Heart:

----------


## nela

Predivno!  :D   :Heart:  
Velika pusssssa melenoj!   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Joj sva sam se rastopila, cuj oduzila -pa ja bi takve postove citala dan i noc  :Love:

----------


## anna

Sonya, rasplakala si me i nisi uopće odužila, ja bih još čitala!
Uživajte u svakom trenutku koji je pred vama i opet nam se javi!

pusa, pusa, pusa,pusa ..................................................  ..........

----------


## tinkie winkie

Prekrasna priča! Daj Bože da ih čitamo što više ovakvih. Pusa vašoj novoj obitelji, i svima vama koje ovo tek čeka...

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Tako mi je drago zbog malene i vas...mazite ju i uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Nitica

Ma, kaj odužila, ja bi čitala da je post pet puta veći. Prekrasno, od sada će vam svaki dan biti ispunjen ljubavlju i srećom. Vaša mala curica je pronašla svoj dom. Uživajte!!!

p.s. a kak se curica zove?

----------


## ms. ivy

preslatko... a sad uživate u prvom vikendu u troje!  :D

----------


## aka

Prekrasna priča. S nestrpljenjem očekujem svaki novi nastavak. 
Kad bi barem sva djeca iz domova doživjela ovakav obrat u životu.

----------


## sissi

Draga Sonya, ništa nisi odužila.. Prekrasno  :Heart:  

Tebi, tvom mužu i maloj curici sve najbolje...

Ovakve priče ohrabruju.

Pusa

----------


## emanuel

Opet si me rascmoljila  :Love:  

Nema ljepseg osjecaja i sretnijeg dana od ovoga sto se vama događa.
Uzivajte u svakom novom danu, svakom trenutku, svakom udisaju svoje bebe i zelim vam srecu, ljubav,mir i da ovo malo zlato koje je kod vas bude veselo i sretno kao sto je i danas.

Prekrasno,prekrasno, cjelo vrijeme pratim ovaj post i jeva cekam svaki novi.  :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

:Heart:  
Koliko sreće u tvojim riječima!!!
 Neka vam svaki novi dan donese pregršt lijepih događaja.

p.s. kako se zove mala princeza?

----------


## otocanka

Sretna zbog vas i male ljepotice, mogu samo reći - prekrasno  :D  :D

----------


## BubaSanja

Prekrasno!!!!!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

ja se samo topim i čekam nastavak vaše sretne priče   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Prekrasno! Baš si me rascmoljila.

Samo jedna opaska - AUTOSJEDALICA - uvijek i bez iznimke.

----------


## Audrey

Presretna sam kad pročitam ovakve priče, i tvoju Sonya, i Čokoladinu,... kad se ovako sudbinski spoje jedno malo biće gladno ljubavi i pažnje s ljudima koji jedva čekaju da tu ljubav daju. Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta!   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Sonya, mislim da nama, nezahvalnicima, je tvoj "predugi" post bio prekratak! 

Rascmoljila sam se...želim vam prekrasno roditeljstvo i malom anđelu prekrasno djetinstvo i ostatk života!   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Kako je ovo lijepo za pročitati. Predivno!!!
Želim vam svima da uživate jedni u drugima i da malena princeza konačno dobije ono što je zaslužilo svako dijete   :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Dakle...
znači čovjek mora na forumu čitati kako je sve prošlo...
c-c-c
Ajd viči ako što treba!

----------


## fjora

Sonya, ovo je predivno, pomazite malu curicu   :Love:  
, da li si dobila kakav godišnji ili porodiljski ?

----------


## lara01

Okupirana stotinama drugih stvari tek sam sada otkrila ovaj prekrasan topic.
Od srca vam čestitam. :D 
Princezica je sada već skoro tjedan dana sa vama i sigurna sam da su kod vas blagdani već počeli.

----------


## sonya

Evo uspavah je prije sat vremena na rukama, ali bilo je brzo iako ne bez plača - to je zasad jedino kaj nas muči. MM je dva dana na službenom pa smo same. Prilagodile smo se obje, a u sljedećih devet mjeseci mog porodiljnog mislim da se i njoj i nama otvaraju novi svjetovi  :Smile:  
Nisam znala kako je lijepo biti mama, a uživam je gledati cijeli dan kako istražuje, spoznaje, uči...ni to kaj nemam vremena za umit se ni to kaj me sve boli kao da sam na ful fitnesu od nošenja, igranja i bacakanja, ni to kaj ne stignem ništa ni pojesti cijeli dan jer spava jako malo preko dana...niš me ne dira, malena je takav izvor veselja   :Heart:  i samo ostanem osupnuta pred tajnama koje se skrivaju u odrastanju jednog tako malog bespomoćnog bića u odraslu osobu   :Smile:  
Uživam, uživam, uživam u svakom trenutku  :D  :D  :D i veselim se vikendu kad ćemo biti svi zajedno i proslaviti prvi ročkas.

Puno pusa svima   :Love:

----------


## anna

PREKRASNO!  :Love:  
Svaki put kad pročitam tvoj novi post, rastulim se, a stalno virkam da vidim jesi li se javila.

Bit će to pravo slavlje! Uživajte u svakom trenutku!
Jesu li je upoznali vaši najbliži?

----------


## Davor

daj škicni na link i vidi tko se sve veseli rođendanu  :Wink:

----------


## Zorica

:Love:

----------


## Zvrk

Draga sonya, nisam ni znala koliko sreće ovih dana ima na forumu! Želim vam najljepše i najnježnije odrastanje u troje!

----------


## sonya

Hvala vam svima na tako prekrasnim željama, proslavili smo ročkas jako veselo,  uz puno balona, šarenu tortu s hrpom svjećica i čitavu obitelj :D 

Sad spava ko anđelak, a sutra je novi dan   :Smile:  

Pusa svima

----------


## hildegard

I ja sam se rascmizdrila...
Uživajte, volite se 
 :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Kako je to sve  lijepoooooo  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja isto stalno virkam jesi li napisala nešto i svaki put se rascmoljim.
Uživajte s malom curkom  :Love:

----------


## MalaSirena

I ja sam se sva rasuzila...   :Heart:  

Uživajte!!!!!

----------


## Zečica

Cmoljim ko kišna godina i pitam se hoće li biti kakvih slika Matee za pogledat?

SREEETAN ROOOĐKAAAS! :D

----------


## ifi

Sad sam slučajno naletila na tvoju priču i stvarno je predivno to što vam se dogodilo.Ljubite malu curicu,uživajte u svakom trenutku,a malom anđelu puno pusa za rođendan!

----------


## Val

:Heart:  Sretan rođendan maloj srećici!!!  :Heart:

----------


## suncemojemalo

šmrc...prekrasno....cestitam od sveg srca

----------


## srecica

Ovo mi je jedna od najljepsih prica ovdje na forumu!
Prekrasno
Cestitam   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

Eto,da se i ja pridruzim cestitkama sretnoj obitelji.I ja jedva cekam novi post osnivacice ove teme.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

:Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## sonya

Bok cure evo me opet, ovo vam dođe kao roman u nastavcima   :Laughing:  

Ma kaj da vam velim, moja ribica je mali vražičak   :Love:  , opustila se, oslobodila i uči i upija ko mala spužva - svaki me dan iznenadi nekom novom forom, a sad su naravno počeli i "problemi" - kako ju uspavati, jer dala bi sve na svijetu da ne mora spavati   :Smile:  , ali na svu sreću fino papa. Zato sam većinu vremena na internetu u potrazi za receptom uspavljivanja na drugim dijelovima foruma  :Laughing:  

Često razmišljam kako je prekrasno imati dijete o kojem ne znaš ništa, i nikad, ni podsvjesno ga ne uspoređuješ ni sa kime iz svoje obitelji, ne daješ mu apriori neke osobine koje onda nastojiš razvijati ili formirati i ne tražiš što je od koga naslijedilo. Jednostavno gledaš kako ta sjemenka klija i raste i rascvjetava se kao jedan samo svoj i poseban cvijet. Znam da ni sa svojim djetetom ne znaš kakvo će biti, ali ovo dijete me oslobađa predrasuda i drži otvorenom za sve mogućnosti i jednostavno čini živom i sretnom    :Love:  

Svima vama koje ste u postupku, na čekanju ili tek kod odluka želim jednog samo vašeg   :Saint:

----------


## anna

Sonya, mi smo jedni od tih koji smo u postupku, tj. na samom početku postupka. Hvala ti na željama i znaj da me tvoja priča ohrabruje i tjera dalje. Zato piši kad god uhvatiš vremena, upijam svaku tvoju riječ.
Izuzetno je to što vam se dogodilo i želim vam svu sreću s vašim   :Saint:

----------


## davorka

Sonya   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

sonya, zar nije prekrasno biti mama! uživajte   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:  
Stalno škicam što se dešava..

----------


## Deja2

Sad sam opet nakon nekog vremena pročitala ovu prekrasnu priču, plačem od veselja zapravo od početka...
Sonya, baš lijepo!  :Saint:

----------

